# A Riving Knife Solution!



## 559dustdesigns

Great review, well writen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Over all do you think it worth the price? Sounds a little steep to me, even if it will save my hand someday…


----------



## ChunkyC

It's a bargain at twice the price if you ask me. Oh and you did. lol If it keeps a board from getting pinched between the blade and coming back into my face, it's well worth the money and time invested.

The Biesemeyer T-Square Anti-Kickback Snap-In Spreader at Amazon runs from $143 - $160 and that's for a splitter not a riving knife.

My saw came with a splitter and I never liked it. I tried to use it but it was always in the way and it didn't tilt with the blade, which ultimately lead to it's untimely death. I'm hoping that I will use the riving knife as it is very easy to install and remove, no tools required like my original OEM splitter.


----------



## woody57

great post 
thanks for the info
I'll check into this


----------



## ChunkyC

This is a picture of the aluminum bracket that clamps to the arbor. Unfortunately the dummy with the camera didn't include the back side of the bracket where the knife attaches.


----------



## Kentuk55

very interesting…. thnx a bunch


----------



## knotscott

I'm late to the dance on this, but I'm glad to see that you pursued it. Excellent review.


----------

